# Where to live in Bristol?



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 4, 2008)

Hopefully, fingers crossed, I should be moving to Bristol in September.    Can anyone suggest where is nice to live?  I'll be working in the city center so I'll need to be able to access it easily but I'm not amazingly well off so can't afford some glam yuppie flat (should they exist).  I also need to be within striking distance of Frenchay uni campus...

Or maybe people could just tell me where _not_ to move to?? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 4, 2008)

Bedminster is cool and 15 min walk to the city centre. Not sure how far the campus is tho.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2008)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I'm not amazingly well off so can't afford some glam yuppie flat (should they exist).  I



tripping over them sadly 

bemmy's not that close to frenchay I dont think but its def a nice place to live as Jen said.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies!  

Is Bedminster expensive to live in?


----------



## big eejit (Aug 4, 2008)

You're probably best off living somewhere on the *UWE bus route* which is most places - depends how near you want to be:

http://www.uwe.ac.uk/hsv/transport/bus.shtml

Or the *70 bus route*, which is north Bristol - St Pauls, Montpelier, Ashley Down, Horfield. Not particularly expensive areas, apart form parts of Montpelier maybe.


----------



## doctor_strange (Aug 4, 2008)

It depends what time you need to get to Frenchay. You could get the train from Bedminster then change at Temple Meads for Filton Abbey Wood and then it's a 20 mins walk, but it's not so easy to fit on those trains in rush hour. I work at UWE and know people who found it a bit of a pain getting right across town every day.

If you live north of the centre, around Gloucester Road e.g. Bishopston, St Andrews, or even down in Montpelier then you can walk to the centre or get UWE's own buses up to Frenchay.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 4, 2008)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Thanks for the quick replies!
> 
> Is Bedminster expensive to live in?



One bedroom garden flats for £500 pcm


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2008)

2 bed house £700

but I really dont think its in the right location for you


----------



## Iam (Aug 4, 2008)

doctor_strange said:


> It depends what time you need to get to Frenchay. You could get the train from Bedminster then change at Temple Meads for Filton Abbey Wood and then it's a 20 mins walk



To Frenchay village/hospital? Twenty minutes? I don't know about that. It's a ten minute saunter to Sainsburys from Abbey Wood station.

To Frenchay, it's also a walk alongside a very busy dual carriageway, crossing at least two motorway slips. Not the most pleasant.


----------



## doctor_strange (Aug 4, 2008)

Iam said:


> To Frenchay village/hospital? Twenty minutes? I don't know about that. It's a ten minute saunter to Sainsburys from Abbey Wood station.
> 
> To Frenchay, it's also a walk alongside a very busy dual carriageway, crossing at least two motorway slips. Not the most pleasant.



No, YuGiOh said Frenchay as in the UWE campus, i.e. nowhere near Frenchay hospital or village. You can get in the campus back entrance just across the way from Sainsbury's.


----------



## Geri (Aug 4, 2008)

Eastville is ideally placed for the Frenchay campus and for town. It's on the UWE bus route. It's also one of the cheapest places to live.


----------



## hermitical (Aug 4, 2008)

lovely park as well


----------



## Iam (Aug 4, 2008)

doctor_strange said:


> No, YuGiOh said Frenchay as in the UWE campus, i.e. nowhere near Frenchay hospital or village. You can get in the campus back entrance just across the way from Sainsbury's.



Fair point.


----------



## doctor_strange (Aug 4, 2008)

I always use the back entrance.


----------



## hermitical (Aug 4, 2008)

Iam said:


> Fair point.





doctor_strange said:


> No, YuGiOh said Frenchay as in the UWE campus, i.e. nowhere near Frenchay hospital or village. You can get in the campus back entrance just across the way from Sainsbury's.



it's not that far from there....
and a lot nicer than Filton etc


----------



## doctor_strange (Aug 5, 2008)

hermitical said:


> it's not that far from there....
> and a lot nicer than Filton etc



Yes, but we're not talking about Frenchay Village as a place to live, because Yu-Gi-Oh wants to be close to the centre. I was just saying that walking from Filton train station Frenchay campus is a lot closer than Frenchay village.


----------



## Bad Twin (Aug 5, 2008)

The problem is yu-gi-oh, as you are probably working out by now, Frenchay campus is in the middle of nowhere nice,  notoriously isloated and difficult to access. The students dont call it Colditz for nothing.

Thankfully though there are a decent aray of subsidised bus routes that stop at the campus. (no70) so you can pretty much live anywhere on the West, south/West or central side of the city .   Gloucester Road (bishopston ) is an artary route directly into the centre , it is reasonable and accessable to Frenchay campus and walking distance from the centre. Hek , if you take the almost secret "back entrance" route to Frenchay you could even cycle there in about 25min


----------



## Iam (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, I'd say Gloucester Rd's much more between the two. Best you'll get in terms of being near the centre, and the UWE.

Mind you, might be a bit busy for accomodation in September, as all the students will be flooding back.


----------



## Gmart (Aug 5, 2008)

Bad Twin said:


> If you take the almost secret "back entrance" route to Frenchay you could even cycle there in about 25min



Er... What road is that entrance?? If there is a good cycle path to UWE, then I would be up for that  Sod the buses!!


----------



## astral (Aug 5, 2008)

Go and live on Gloucester Road.  Easy -ish access to UWE (several of my housemates worked there when I lived on Gloucester Road), good bars, shops, walking distance to city centre.


----------



## Bad Twin (Aug 5, 2008)

@GMarthews
Top of Romney Avenue, there is a turning right next to the adventure playground onto a cycle track.  This track runs alongside the MOD and Stoke Park  and pops up at the back of UWE. When we were studenst we used to use this all the time, it was pretty well used too.

Or at least there used to be upto 2 years ago, I havnt done that route since then, but Im pretty sure its still there. , but regardless there are other tracks up ther that would get you to roughly the same place. Let me know how you get on


----------



## Gmart (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybe it'd be better to live near Stapleton Road Rail Station and then get on the train to Filton Abbey Road Station, must be easy to get to UWE from there...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 5, 2008)

A UWE student bus goes right past that station every hour or so.

edit: maybe even every half hour.


----------



## Gmart (Aug 5, 2008)

A bit expensive to take a train and bus every day tho... maybe Eastville would be better, then cycle...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 5, 2008)

You don't need to get the train if you get the bus


----------



## Gmart (Aug 5, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> You don't need to get the train if you get the bus



Oh! There's a bus from stapleton road?

Well that's much easier...

Just need to find a cheap flat near there now


----------



## Geri (Aug 5, 2008)

Iam said:


> Yeah, I'd say Gloucester Rd's much more between the two. Best you'll get in terms of being near the centre, and the UWE.
> 
> Mind you, might be a bit busy for accomodation in September, as all the students will be flooding back.



It's twice as expensive living in that side of town though, although probably better suited to the student lifestyle.


----------

